

100,000 free bottles of Vitaminwaters new flavor: Facebook Connect - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2010/03/06/vitaminwater-connect-facebook/

======
epall
This is the kind of innovative, interactive advertising that we need to see
more of. Forget banner ads, engaging users is so much more effective.

------
aristus
Tastes like Teen Spirit.

